# Jake Gyllenhaal vs Michael Fassbender



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2015)

Who is the better actor objectively?
Who's starred in the better films?
Who do you prefer? (Subjective)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

1.
2.  Jake Gyllenhaal
3.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

I know why this is hard.  And I know why this thread exists.  These are the best two guys right now.  And they have been for the last 2-3 years now.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2015)

I made a Ryan Gosling vs Jake Gyllenhaal thread once and Jake won by a complete stomp (which surprised me) so I thought I'd give Jake more competition 

But yeah, Jake is on a tear lately. Dat variety


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2015)

1.
2.Jake
3.Jake


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2015)

It's funny; I think Jake's most notable roles could have been matched if Fassbender played them in his stead, and the reverse is also true.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's funny; I think Jake's most notable roles could have been matched if Fassbender played them in his stead, and the reverse is also true.



I'm trying hard to imagine Jake as Magneto


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2015)

Who's the better fighter?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2015)

Fassbender is hard to imagine in the Donnie Darko role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2015)

Ye has little faith


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 17, 2015)

I haven't seen Jake's bulge but Fassbender's doesn't disappoint in that department. In terms of acting though, I pick Jake.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2015)

This is a tough one .


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2015)

Jake only has number 2 for me personally


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2015)

I dunno how to answer this 'objectively' really.

But based on what we've seen, Gyllenhaal has shown far more range so far in terms of the types of roles he had in films.

He's played a wider range of types of characters than Fassbender.

So I say Gyllenhaal for that reason only.

EDIT:

Oh...

1. Gyllenhaal
2. Gyllenhaal
3. Fassbender


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 1.
> 2.  Jake Gyllenhaal
> 3.





Vault said:


> Jake only has number 2 for me personally


good call.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2015)

2. Jake


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I dunno how to answer this 'objectively' really.
> 
> But based on what we've seen, Gyllenhaal has shown far more range so far in terms of the types of roles he had in films.
> 
> ...



Disagreed having seen Hunger, Shame, Fish Tank. Heck he was even dynamic in his 5 minutes in Inglorious  He also can be creepy frightening in Prometheus (one of the better parts of that mess imo) He also brought a certain level of gravitas with Magneto and went a completely different route with A dangerous method shhit there is even fucking Frank  

He proved he could act with his eyes alone now you dont even need his face for him to smash it out of the park


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I don't disagree with anything you say...

But I think the gap between Prisoners, Nightcrawler, Southpaw, Enemy, and even Bubble Boy I guess, shows more than I've seen from Fassbender.

Not that he's better necessarily.

Franks is the most 'different' performance from Fassbender I guess. Inglorious too.

But this year & next year could change things with what Fassbender has coming.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 18, 2015)

this is really tough 

reaaally tough

also tari as usual is wrong

fassbender has played just as wide a range


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 18, 2015)

Vault said:


> Disagreed having seen Hunger, Shame, Fish Tank. Heck he was even dynamic in his 5 minutes in Inglorious  *He also can be creepy frightening in Prometheus (one of the better parts of that mess imo) *He also brought a certain level of gravitas with Magneto and went a completely different route with A dangerous method shhit there is even fucking Frank
> 
> He proved he could act with his eyes alone now you dont even need his face for him to smash it out of the park



The best part of the film imo. He made that movie for me.

And don't forget 12 Years a Slave, he was fucking brilliant in that movie.

It's too difficult to say which actor is "objectively" (can that term even apply?) better, both are beasts, but I personally prefer Fassbender.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

Tari.  Wonderful job man.  Mentioning Frank is a master stroke.  That was a really hard role to pull off.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2015)

this is a pickle

I think I might find myself a little more excited when I see Fassbender attached to a project, though

that obviously varies and is subject to change, but I guess it's how I feel atm


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2015)

1. Fassbender
2. Gyllenhaal
3. Fassbender

Marginal on all three counts. These are definitely two of the best out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2015)

I just watched an hour of Southpaw (had to leave early because I was paged).  And holy shit.  What a performance!  Jake became the character.  Good lord was he good.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh, I didn't remember 12 Years a Slave, that was a masterpiece.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2015)

Just realized Source Code is well-received.


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2015)

Fassbender's performance in 12 Years & Shame is better than anything Jake will ever do


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2015)

1. MF
2. JG
3. MF

I say Gyllenhaal gets #2 easily because of Darko and Nightcrawler, i never watched BB mountain and never will so im not certain about that but from what i remember it was another very well received film.


----------

